
Looking for Cofounder - nathansthomas
Hi all,<p>Hope all is well.<p>My cofounder and I are looking for a cofounder with strong technical skills. We have proved product market fit and will be hosting an interview at a time of your greatest convenience. Let us know if you&#x27;re interested and we can getget an interview&#x2F;product explanation planned!<p>Thanks!
======
utsav91292
What is the product about?

------
jowdones
Whatch'a cofounding?

